
Ask HN: What services can charge $10/mo and have at least 1000 users? - doronrotem
You can ask of it as request for startups.
Some examples: 
Dating Sites, Website Hosting &#x2F; Builders, Mobile App Builder, Blog Hosting, ...
======
f311a
Everything that can generate some value to you customer.

Niche doesn't matter.

p.s. It's pretty hard to charge $10 for dating site with only 1 000 users.

~~~
doronrotem
You are absolutely right about the number of users in a dating site. It should
be 1000 users or more.

